# 3 Monitore am PC anschließen



## moemaster (24. April 2009)

Moin moin,
folgendes: ich habe eine Radeon 1900 XTX mit 512 MB und 2 DVI Anschlüssen. Ich habe 2 Monitore angeschlossen (erweiterter Desktop) und möchte nun noch einen dritten "anbauen" und dieser soll nicht einfach einen der anderen beiden klonen, sondern soll ebenfalls den Desktop erweitern. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da? Gibt es irgendwelche Adapter? Muss ich 'ne 2. Graka einbauen? Oder geht das ganze überhaupt nicht? 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

Doch, gehen tut es. Würde aber darauf achten, dass die zweite Grafikkarte vom gleichen Hersteller (ATI/AMD) ist. Andere Möglichkeit wäre, einen USB-VGA-Adapter zu kaufen. Aber dabei übernimmt die CPU die Grafikarbeiten, das schließt intensive Nutzung (Spielen, Filme abspielen) im Grunde genommen aus.

mfg chmee


----------



## moemaster (24. April 2009)

Ok... wäre die CPU sehr ausgelastet, auch bei einem Core 2 Duo mit 2x 2,6 Ghz?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

Habe keine Erfahrung, aber eigentlich stellt sich die Frage nicht, welches von Beiden. Eine billige ATI-Karte für knapp 50Euro reicht allemal und Du hast den ganzen Ärger nicht. Ich schätze so ein USB-VGA-Adapter liegt mindestens in der gleichen Region. Diese USB-VGA-Adapter machen Sinn, wenn Du Charts/Präsentationen oder stehende Grafiken auf 5,6 oder 8 Monitoren zeigen willst. 

mfg chmee


----------



## moemaster (24. April 2009)

Alles klar. Und wenn ich die zweite Graka eingebaut habe und einen dritten oder vielleicht sogar vierten Monitor angeschlossen habe, kommt dann auch so ein Fenster von wegen: "Erweiterter Desktop oder Klon?" ?... Weil, eigentlich stell ich mir das so vor, dass die zweite Graka dann genau das selbe macht wie die erste, nämlich 2 Monitore anzeigen und nicht unbedingt den 3. und 4. Monitor als Erweiterung nutzt... Oder irre ich?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

"Eigentlich" sollten die weiteren Ausgänge einfach in den Anzeigeeinstellungen dazukommen, ergo dann 4 Monitore. 

mfg chmee


----------

